# New to the Crossbow



## luckyd36 (Jun 16, 2010)

Im new to the cross bow.
Comments appreciated, helpful tips etc. 
Can I use the same broad heads I would use for my bow?
IS there an easy way to De-cock? 
What kind of distance for a 60 lb bow

Im going to shoot a few hogs first, but deer season is getting close.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Same heads yes if they group well at your shooting distance..Lots of times if your shooting lite heads getting more weight helps FOC... as for DE-Cock Depends on Brand most recommend something in booklet..or Put on field point shoot into dirt pile..or a small portable target


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Is your crossbow 60# draw weight?????? 

If so, that is VERY light. To be legal for deer in Texas I believe it must be a minimum of 125# draw weight.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

More info 
Crossbows
IMPORTANT NOTICE: Crossbows are lawful for any person during the Archery-Only Open Season in all counties except Collin, Dallas, Grayson and Rockwall counties , where no person may use a crossbow to hunt deer during the Archery-Only Open Season unless the person has an upper-limb disability and has in immediate possession a physician's statement that certifies the extent of the disability. An upper-limb disability is a permanent loss of the use of fingers, hand, or arm in a manner that renders the person incapable of using a longbow, compound bow, or recurved bow.

Any person, regardless of physical ability, may use a crossbow to hunt game animals or game birds in any county, including Collin, Dallas, Grayson and Rockwall counties, during a general open season or Eastern spring turkey season.

An archery stamp endorsement is required to hunt deer during the Archery-Only Open Season. An archery stamp endorsement is required to hunt deer at any time in Collin, Dallas, Grayson and Rockwall counties, including during the general open season.

A crossbow is lawful for game animals and game birds, provided:

the crossbow has a minimum pull of 125 pounds
the crossbow has a mechanical safety; and
the crossbow stock is not less than 25 inches in length
Telescopic sights are lawful.

Projectiles (Arrows and Crossbow Bolts)
While hunting game animals and game birds, a projectile may not be poisoned, drugged, or explosive.

When used to hunt turkey and all game animals other than squirrels , a projectile must be equipped with a broadhead hunting point that is at least 7/8-inch in width (upon impact) and has a minimum of two cutting edges. A mechanical broadhead must begin to open upon impact and, when open, must be a minimum of 7/8-inch in width.

An archer may have arrows/bolts with field, target, or judo points in the quiver with the broadhead hunting points.

Artificial Light
Artificial light of any form that casts or reflects a beam of light onto or otherwise illuminates a game animal or bird may not be used as an aid to hunt, except battery-powered scoping devices that project a light or dot only inside the scope; pin sight lights on archery equipment; or laser sighting devices used by legally blind hunters, or hunters who have a documented permanent physical disability that prevents them from using traditional firearm sighting devices.

Legal blindness is: no more than 20/200 of visual acuity in the better eye with correcting lenses or visual acuity greater than 20/200, but with a limitation in the field of vision such that the widest diameter of the visual field subtends an angle no greater than 20 degrees. Blind hunters must be assisted by a licensed hunter at least 13 years of age who is not legally blind. Blind hunters must possess a physician's signed statement attesting to legal blindness.

A person who uses a laser sighting device because of a permanent physical disability that prevents them from using a traditional firearm sighting device must have in possession a signed statement from a physician or optometrist certifying that the person is incapable of using a traditional firearm sighting device and be accompanied by a person who is not physically disabled or legally blind, has a hunting license, and is at least 13 years of age.

Hunter education requirements apply to legally blind hunters, hunters with a documented permanent physical disability, and persons assisting blind or disabled hunters.

Non-protected nongame animals and fur-bearing animals may be hunted at night with the aid of an artificial light on private property. If hunting at night, please make a courtesy telephone call to your local game warden.


----------



## luckyd36 (Jun 16, 2010)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Is your crossbow 60# draw weight??????
> 
> If so, that is VERY light. To be legal for deer in Texas I believe it must be a minimum of 125# draw weight.


Its 160 sorry


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

luckyd36 said:


> Its 160 sorry


OK. I can hit a quarter at 60 yards with my 175#, but I still limit my shots to 35-40 yards...deer aren't stationary targets. Crossbows are fast but loud, and it doesn't take much of a reaction from a deer to result in a bad hit. The salesman at the archery shop may say "you can hit a deer at 100 yards with this crossbow", and maybe you could, but a risky shot like that would most likely result in a wounded or lost deer.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Crossbows are fast but loud, and it doesn't take much of a reaction from a deer to result in a bad hit. The salesman at the archery shop may say "you can hit a deer at 100 yards with this crossbow".


 That happens a lot!!!!!!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I hunt neighborhood deer. I need them down ASAP. I like throwing an axe through them, like the NAP FOC broadhead. I keep a throw down bolt with a field point in the truck and simply shoot it into the ground after a hunt if I don't shoot a deer. Treat your shots just like a regular bow and you'll be fine. Be darn sure to keep appendages out of the string path if you want to keep them!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bearintex said:


> I hunt neighborhood deer. I need them down ASAP. I like throwing an axe through them, like the NAP FOC broadhead. I keep a throw down bolt with a field point in the truck and simply shoot it into the ground after a hunt if I don't shoot a deer. Treat your shots just like a regular bow and you'll be fine. Be darn sure to keep appendages out of the string path if you want to keep them!


They don't go far with a hole like that through them. Sweet!


----------



## OldBucket (Dec 2, 2013)

*decocking and other things*



luckyd36 said:


> Im new to the cross bow.
> Comments appreciated, helpful tips etc.
> Can I use the same broad heads I would use for my bow?
> IS there an easy way to De-cock?
> ...


I just bought a crossbow for my 10 year old son to shoot does on my lease. I bought the cocking device, it's WAY better than grabbing the cable with your hands. I can't remember the brand, but it's a string with pull handles to save your hands. It has two hooks that pull the cable and makes it pretty easy to cock. To decock, I bought the TenPoints Crossbow Unloading Bolt. They're these little wooden fake bolts that you shoot to decock. I prefer them so I don't damage real bolts. Remember, you shouldn't leave the crossbow cocked for more than 4 hours.


----------



## OldBucket (Dec 2, 2013)

I forgot to mention, I had to buy different field points and broadheads that are specifically for crossbow bolts since the insert shaft diameter is different.


----------



## OldBucket (Dec 2, 2013)

*product pictures*

these are the products that I mention in my previous post


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

OldBucket said:


> I forgot to mention, I had to buy different field points and broadheads that are specifically for crossbow bolts since the insert shaft diameter is different.


Hmmmm Old Bucket - I read on many forums that the companies selling "crossbow broadheads" were just using that as a marketing scheme... I took their advice and bought some fixed 3-blade broadheads and they shoot just fine out of my crossbow... Took the field points out and the broadheads screwed right in. What say ye other folks (and Old bucket too)? I wanna make sure I'm doing the right thing (haven't shot at a deer yet, but plenty into the target block).

Thanks,
T-Bone (tpool)


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I shoot the same 1-3/8" cutting diameter fixed 4 blade broadhead from my bow and crossbow, and they shoot great. The inserts in my Barnett/Easton carbon bolts accept the heads the same as my arrows. Just need to be ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN that your crossbow has adequate clearance to shoot large cutting diameter heads.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

10-4. Thanks Mr. SaltH2O!

T-Bone (tpool)


----------

